#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Crystal structure of NaCl in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## silly sonia

NaCl is an example of face centered cubic lattice. NaCl is an ionic  compound and Na  and Cl- ions occupy alternate positions in the lattice.  Thus there are four Na  and Cl- ion pairs (molecules) per unit cell. If  a corner Na  ion is taken as origin, the position co-ordinates of Na   and Cl- ions are as follows





  Similar Threads: Crystal structure of Diamond in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Propagation of light through birefringent crystal  in engineering physics 1 lecture note free download Direction and planes in a crystal in engineering physics 1 classroom notes download Crystal Systems in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Crystal Structure in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

